# Bald spot! Non-stop chewing! Allergy?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Tonight when I was brushing Nickel, I found a bald spot (the size of a dollar coin) near his thigh. I saw him chewing around that area a little bit but I was surprised that it's gone up to this level! 

All the itchiness and sneezing started last Friday, after he played with a new dog at an indoor doggie playgroup. He came home started sneezing for days. He chews his front paws on and off. He starts chasing his tail. He starts to lick his flanks. He rubs his face more often. No infected ears. No diarrhea; perfect stool. 

Allergy? Flea?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is he on flea protection? It certainly sounds a possible cause.


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder whether the sneezing and the chewing are related or simply a coincidence? Usually dogs sneeze as a result of irritation which soon comes to pass or an allergy; 
Upper respiratory infections are usually the main cause of sneezing. Have you vaccinated him recently? perhaps he is reacting to the vaccine. Did you notice whether the other dog was also sneezing? may have nothing to do with the other dog but with the environment in which your dog was at.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, he uses Frontline Plus (every 3 weeks during peak season and then once a month). He hasn't been vaccinated recently.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Chewing and scratching can become a habit too even if there is no long term reason for the itching. Try the break the cycle by giving some Benadryl and by putting bitter apple on the spot he is chewing.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you tried giving him a bath? Maybe he's reacting to something on his coat/skin.

Let me tell you, I am right with you with the itching. Jäger never itches up until he was about 10 or 11 months old (same time I switched him from Wellness puppy formula to Wellness Small Breed Adult). So, I finally make the connection that maybe it's his food, do some research and start gradually switching him to Taste of the Wild. Well, he became much more itchy as I was making that switch (I bought the Wetlands formula, which contains chicken/other poultry). 

It's much worse now. This week I started him on salmon oil, which I really hope helps. Yesterday I picked up a bag of EVO (red meat formula, no poultry, no grain) and we are switching over to that now. I really hope it works. I also threw out his treats that contain chicken. 

It's so frustrating and I feel so bad for him. I have allergies myself and I know how miserable it is to be so itchy. Last night I gave him about half of a 25 mg benadryl and I might do the same today. I read online that I can give him up to 2 mg per pound, which means the entire 25 mg capsule, does anyone know if that information is correct?

Anyway, I just wanted to share that I feel your pain.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I feel your pain also....its awful. I always feel my dogs for that tell-tale wet sport....if I see a saliva spot, they immediately get a bath to wash away anything that might be ON them. I also strongly suspect something in food or maybe it can be from an occasional biscuit from bank teller window or something a friend lets him eat....Anything with corn wheat or soy???


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything is corn wheat soy grain free. And no treats from strangers. His 2 trainers also use corn wheat soy grain free treats. So I don't think it's new food. Maybe it takes this long to develop an allergic reaction from his diet? He's been on this diet for 5 months already. I have given his some benadryl which seems to help relieving the itch.

We are going to have a poodle playdate this Sunday, if weather permits. My plan was to give him a bath after that. Let's hope a bath is the solution, sigh~


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I really doubt it is the food. Usually food allergies dont present in one specific spot on a hip. My guess would be that he got an irritation in that spot (most likely would be bug bite/sting, or plant material), and has itched from that. Then it turned into he made himself inflammed from chewing, so he is chewing because its inflammed. Can be a viscious cycle. I would try to keep his mouth away from that area for a few days (either plastic E-collar, blow up collar, etc.), and give him 1 benadryl every 12 hours. Hopefully that will help if you can just keep his mouth off of it.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm giving him benadryl and he has his e-collar on when nobody is watching. As you can see from the picture attached to the original post, the skin is not red at all. I thought redness usually accompany inflammation, no?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Is the skin scaley or flakey? Ringworm creates round lesions and is itchy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Our Golden Retriever has all the same symptoms. She has been doing this for years. The vet said seasonal allergies. We give Benadryl to help her and bathe her with oatmeal shampoo. It helps a lot._


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. His skin is not red nor flakey at all. I have made an appointment for this Thursday. I'm just wondering if I should also take him to a holistic vet. Let me know what you think.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

As a nurse, I have never seen inflammation without redness but I'll be the first to admit dogs are not my specialty. I tend to think allergies too. Annie, my Chihuahua, used to get spots like that. Her vet recommended oatmeal shampoos as well as benadryl. Let us know how the appointment turns out.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry to hear about this...allergies are so hard to pinpoint!! mochi started getting itchy at around 10 or 11 months of age...still don't know if it's seasonal, or diet related. i'm leaning more towards chicken allergy. 

hope the itchiness doesn't last long and hang in there...also hope the vet has some good knowledge to share with you...and don't forget to share it with us here too


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

At this point, I am pretty sure it's something from that new dog from the doggie playgroup. I came across that dog yesterday (apparently we live in the same neighborhood), he has some bald spots too. I almost wanted to yell at the owner.

It's been raining and raining and I so wanted to take Nickel to some daycare/playgroup and let him have some fun but because of this unknown bald spot, I make him stay home. It would be irresponsible if I let him play with other dogs knowing that he has some skin condition.

Oh well, we will see. Hopefully it's something not too complicated.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

With your new info. my guess would be some type of parasite perhaps even worms. If that is the case you should let your neighbor and others in the playgroup know.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Mites!!!!!!!! 


These can be hard to diagnose sometimes because you have to get a scraping that contains some of the mites in it. Talk to you vet and have him do a couple of scrapings.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Mites!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> These can be hard to diagnose sometimes because you have to get a scraping that contains some of the mites in it. Talk to you vet and have him do a couple of scrapings.


Yup, that's my guess too! Especially since the new dog has bald spots. I am SO SORRY for Nickels' distress and your stress. Hope the vet makes a fast and accurate diagnosis and you get a medicated shampoo or something to provide quick relief. I'll be thinking of you and your little silver boy and looking for the update after your vet visit. Good luck!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Next time you see them I'd prehaps mention that maybe they want to get their dog checked out. I hope all goes well at the vet and hope Nickel gets right as new soon!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have let the playgroup know about it. That new dog hasn't gone back to the playgroup and I didn't have a chance to tell the owner. I will when I see them next time.

So I will take Nickel to the vet on Thursday while my dad will clean up the whole house, steam the floor and furniture, wash all the beddings (ours and Nickel's), etc. Hopefully that will bring every one of us a clean start.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

So we just came back from the vet. She doesn't think it's mites nor ringworm. She thinks it's a flea bite. She puts Nickel on Hydroxyzine and a leave-on conditioner and Nickel needs to have his e-collar on when I am not watching. These are to help him to break the itch-chew cycle. Glad that it's not ringworm.

She states that there's always a chance it's food allergy but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*schnauzerpoodle: *I'm glad you (likely) know what you're dealing with now! Fleas are not fun, as poor Nickel's been "telling" you with his scratching and biting, but you have a manageable situation. I hope you get things cleared up quickly and his diet doesn't turn out to be an issue. Thanks for the news, I was hoping to hear how he made out. Sure hope your sweet silver boy is feeling all better soon!


----------

